# Mmm mmmm mmmm good



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

10.25 lb Briskett, 8 lbs lump charcoal and 10yr old apple wood for smoke...gonna be a good weekend!!

Shawn


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I concur

Mmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Good


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! 

that looks deeelishhhh!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

My new motto... "When the meat doesn't fit on the tray, it is gonna be a really good day."


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Love my Ugly Drum Smoker...

has held 225 for 4 hrs how with NO adjustment...

Only 2-3 more hrs and then dinner and a smoke!



Shawn


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

mmmm, that puts me in the mood to go fire up my smoker. thats a nice brisket you got cooking


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:
Enjoy!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

well its done and getting ready to be cut....










Valve shut and vents closed for the last hr of pure smoke...( i opened the lid to have the rest of the chips fire up and with the lid closed and everything else closed its just smokes!!)










MMMM GOOD....I think there was a lil too much brownsugar in my rub..wont hurt it but makes a lil thicker dark..










Shawn


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace (May 18, 2011)

That looks and sounds amazing, enjoy your start to the weekend!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Damn Shawn I can almost taste it bro, Yum man!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

That looks very good Bro... Good job!!!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Man that looks good. I ran across my first brisket a year ago and smoked it and couldn't believe how good it was. I was skeptical of a ten hour cook but i'm sure you know the pay off is there. I just wish that It was easier finding a good one in my town. enjoy!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks like some damn fine eats for sure!!

I tried smoking a brisket once................................but I couldn't keep the tip lit!

I'll be here all weekend!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

scottw said:


> Looks like some damn fine eats for sure!!
> 
> I tried smoking a brisket once................................but I couldn't keep the tip lit!
> 
> I'll be here all weekend!


ound: try 60% humidity and don't forget to drybox.


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

scottw said:


> Looks like some damn fine eats for sure!!
> 
> I tried smoking a brisket once................................but I couldn't keep the tip lit!
> 
> I'll be here all weekend!


Hahaha!

Wow - that looks so good! I can smell it now.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Always wanted to try a briscut. Looks great


----------

